# Microkerf Tablesaw blade



## retiredric (Dec 26, 2010)

There is a new tablesaw blade on the market that has a kerf as thin as a dime. I own one and it's a great blade. It's made in Wisconsin (not china) and it's wonderful because it not only saves wood by creating less sawdust, but it slices thru hardwood like butter. It's rather expensive but now that I own one my Forrest blades hang on the wall and rarely get used. Another benefit of a super thin kerf is that it works better on saws with less horsepower.
You can check it out at totalsawsolutions.com
I think you'll be as impressed as I am with this microkerf blade.
Ric


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

I got one a week or so ago, finally mounted it up and set up the zero clearance insert for it. Pretty impressive blade. On the other hand Rockler had a splitter kit for it that looks about worthless. I got one and find it is half the thickness of the blade and made from aluminum. Wouldn't you think they would at least make it the blade thickness or thereabouts? Not sure about the aluminum part either. Is there something better for that?


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

ricnjane said:


> There is a new tablesaw blade on the market that has a kerf as thin as a dime. I own one and it's a great blade. It's made in Wisconsin (not china) and it's wonderful because it not only saves wood by creating less sawdust, but it slices thru hardwood like butter. It's rather expensive but now that I own one my Forrest blades hang on the wall and rarely get used. Another benefit of a super thin kerf is that it works better on saws with less horsepower.
> You can check it out at totalsawsolutions.com
> I think you'll be as impressed as I am with this microkerf blade.
> Ric


Welcome to WWTalk Ric. Are you associated in any way with the company?


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

I find them amazing for cutting pre finished materials beautiful cut . Makes my installs a breeze


----------



## retiredric (Dec 26, 2010)

knotscott said:


> Welcome to WWTalk Ric. Are you associated in any way with the company?


I am not associated with the company or its owners whatsoever. However, I do know the owners. They are hardworking, honest guys who talked me into buying their blade. Their manufacturing facility, while way out in the sticks, is chocked full of high tech equipment for making sawblades.
Ric


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

knotscott said:


> Welcome to WWTalk Ric. *Are you associated in any way with the company?*





ricnjane said:


> *I am not associated with the company or its owners whatsoever. However, I do know the owners.* They are hardworking, honest guys who talked me into buying their blade. Their manufacturing facility, while way out in the sticks, is chocked full of high tech equipment for making saw blades.
> Ric


Ric, If you know the owners of a company and can vouch for their character/work ethic etc then the answer is yes you are associated with them in some way. I give you props for honesty about knowing them and such but the answer is yes.

While this post is technically Spam, I don't really have a problem with it because of your honesty and the fact that 2 other established members have chimed in on it in a positive way. 

This is the first time I ever said *thanks* for a post I consider Spam. We have allot of post about blades and things still made in the USA so this particular post is good for the forum. 

I'm also guessing we will soon have reviews from knotscott on this blade since he is the expert knowledge base for blades and saws.

Oh, welcome to the forum Ric.

Edit: I just checked the price it is on the expensive side for sure.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

ricnjane said:


> I am not associated with the company or its owners whatsoever. However, I do know the owners. They are hardworking, honest guys who talked me into buying their blade. Their manufacturing facility, while way out in the sticks, is chocked full of high tech equipment for making sawblades.
> Ric


Cool...I've seen their video, and have read a few user comments around the boards.


Richard - At that price, I might as well order 3 or 4!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*There was another thread similar by*

The name of interceptor and he also lives in Wisconsin and knew the totalsawsolutions guys. Are you the same person?
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f24/micro-thin-circular-saw-blade-15184/

Just askin'  bill


----------



## cherylfoster (Dec 30, 2010)

The only thing I found that the Diablo blade tooth 40 does not cut property is double-faced melamine. But I have a few blades of 80 million more that are designed for melamine, which did not cut well either.


----------



## Allthumbs27 (Dec 25, 2008)

Good investigation skills Bill. Im surprised you remembered that post from that long ago. I guess I am still a "rookie" but I love my Freud blades. Wife bought me a couple of new blades this Christmas. Never had any issues with them so thats why I still use them.


----------

